# Greetings from Maine



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from San Francisco!


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

welcome back from Fennville MI, once a beek always a beek:applause:


----------



## EvansCedarBeehives (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome back, Randal!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Randal! I started with the Beekeeping merit badge too!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## n1rcv (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome. Good Luck. I had a hive out at Wilson Pond two summers ago where I have a camp and it did not survive the winter. I started again with two hives near where I live in Newport. So far I am having better luck.

There is a local bee group that meets in Dexter on the fist tuesday of the month. The Penquis Beekeepers their web site is http://penquisbeeks.org/

Have a good day.
William Hathaway


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome....


----------



## randalcarr (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you William. I'll be able to attend the March meeting and look forward to meeting folks from the club. I've started a blog where I think out loud -- johnnybearhoney dot com
I *will* figure out a way to beat the cold up in the North Woods.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

randalcarr said:


> Thank you William. I'll be able to attend the March meeting and look forward to meeting folks from the club. I've started a blog where I think out loud -- johnnybearhoney dot com
> I *will* figure out a way to beat the cold up in the North Woods.


Do you beat cold the and the Bears :s



BBE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## randalcarr (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadgets for the cold, Jim. For the bears...psychological warfare.


----------

